# Best Multi-CD Player



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

What is the best Multi-CD player you have heard. I am trying to find a Sony ES Jukebox, but thought there might be something better out there. I need some sort of OSD or I wil never be able to find what I am looking for? I may even mate on with an Escient controller? Thoughts?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

You might consider looking at some of the multidisk DVD players. I have nothing to back this up with, but I've heard they generally play CD's better than stand alone CD players.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Is a 5-disc player enough?? These are highly regarded in their price range: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00029U13A


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

My father has the Esoteric DV-60 and it excells at music and is great for movies, Ayre makes a great unit that ditches video to focus on Audio.....Esoteric makes a audio only Model 60 unit.
I myself run a Lexicon RT-10 and think it performs very well and can be had for around $1K these days.

Budget units from Oppo deserve serious consideration from budget and good deal equipment seekers.


----------

